# Holder to brief black pastors on campaign 2012



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Attorney General Eric Holder, the IRS, and the liberal lawyers at the ACLU will brief several hundred pastors in the African American community on how to participate in the presidential election -- which the Congressional Black Caucus chair expects will help President Obama's campaign.
"We will have representatives from nine denominations who actually pastor somewhere in the neighborhood of about 10 million people, and we're going to first of all equip them with the information they need to know about what they can say and what they cannot say in the church that would violate their 501c3 status with the IRS," Rep. Emanuel Cleaver, D-Mo., told MSNBC today.
"In fact, we're going to have the IRS administrator there, we're going to have the Attorney General Eric Holder there, we're going to have the lawyers' organization from around the country, the ACLU -- all giving ministers guidance about what they can and cannot do," he noted.

http://campaign2012.washingtonexami...lder-brief-black-pastors-campaign-2012/567501


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck, even God can't save you fuckin Cunts.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

This reminds me of imams preaching jihad against the infidels..


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I wonder how it would go over if a white conservative president who had a white AG, sought out conservative white churches and did the same thing?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

So, no participation instruction at Catholic church? I wonder why


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

cc3915 said:


> I wonder how it would go over if a white conservative president who had a white, AG sought out conservative white churches and did the same thing?


I think we all know the answer to that question.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is not something that Holder should be doing. Who the hell is he to say what and what cannot be said by pastors preaches etc?


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I think they're going after the pastors who are against gay marriage and might speak out. They don't want them making any problems for Barry! Bringing the IRS with them is worse than having the New Black Panty party outside the polls.


----------

